# ProfiNet IRT:  IM151-8  mit EC31 WINLC verbinden



## SPS-newbie (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

ich projektiere gerade an einem Multiprojekt wo unter anderem eine IM151-8 PN/DP CPU und eine EC31 ( Embedded controler mit WINXP) Station mit WINLC RTX eingesetzt wird.
Diese beiden sollen über ProfiNet IRT miteinander kommunizieren. 
Den Syncmaster soll wenn möglich der Embedded Controller übernehmen, da evtl noch eine weitere ET hinzukommen soll.

Mein Problem ist jetzt allerdings, wenn ich einen ProfiNet Strang an den EC in der HW - Config projektiere, finde ich keine Möglichkeit die ET200S (IM 151-8) an den Strang hinzuzufügen. Es findet sich im Hardwarekatalog lediglich eine IM151-3. Weiß zufällig jmd weiter, oder hatte jmd schon mal einen EC mit einer ET  über Profinet IRT verbunden?? Wäre um jeden Tipp sehr dankbar! :sm16:

viele Grüße!


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

PN CPUs können als PN IO Controller, aber noch nicht als PN IO _Devices_ betrieben werden. Also ist Datenverkehr mittels PN IO IRT zwisschen PN CPUs nocht nicht möglich.
(_vielleicht_ ist iMap eine möglicheit, aber ich bin nicht sicher).

PN IO Device Funktionalität kommt erst bei nächste Firmware revision v3.2 und STEP7 v5.5.

In den zwischenzeit kannst Du eventuell nicht-IRT Verbindungen verwenden, und mittels PUT/GET oder TCON/TSEND/TRCV/TDISCON die benötigte Daten transferieren.


----------



## centipede (27 Juli 2010)

Ich glaube dein Problem ist, dass die 151-8 nur als Controler arbeitet. Du brauchst aber ein Device, und nur das kannst du an das Netz anfügen.

edit: Jesper war schneller...


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Eine weitere möglicheit wäre ein PN/PN-Koppler zwisschen die 2 PN CPUs.


----------



## SPS-newbie (27 Juli 2010)

Wow das ging aber schnell! -> Danke!
Oh je dann muss ich wahrscheinlich auf den nächsten Software Release warten bzw. den Koppler einsetzten! Weiß jmd. wann dieser erwartet wird?? 
Wäre es eigentlich möglich die ET als Controller und den EC als Device einzusetzten???

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Wenn FW 3.2 und STEP7 5.5 freigegeben wird, will ich auch gerne wissen.
Bemerk auch das es kommt ein neue IM151-8. Ob FW 3.2 nachrüstbar auf den ältere IM151-8 version wird, weiss ich auch nicht.

Keine Ahnung ob EC31 PN IO Device werden kann.


----------



## centipede (27 Juli 2010)

Nach meinen Infos soll die 5.5 im August kommen.
Nachdem sie jetzt aber immer wieder verschoben wurde, glaube ich es erst wenn sie da ist.


----------

